# How much milk do you drink per day?



## Hiro (Apr 10, 2010)

My nutritionist recommended me to drink a lot of milk per day (~1 liter), since it contains a lot of calcium (central nervous system suppressant), and magnesium (natural relaxant).

How much milk do you drink per day? Have you found it helpful?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

none , im not a baby.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Billy-the-goat tried to get me to milk him last night. I tried to point oot that milk doesnt come from "man-goats". Billy is a sicko!!!

Aye, I usually have one glass per day, and often a few Yops. I love Yops!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

At least half a gallon.


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

lots of
lol


----------



## stoical (Apr 12, 2010)

Were said:


> none , im not a baby.


Yep. _Real_ men drink...TEA! :cup


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

stoical said:


> Yep. _Real_ men drink...TEA! :cup


It's just how it affects us . It makes some more prone to estrogen, aggrevates autistic symptoms in autistic child but for me it makes my hair oily so I have to wash it more often. Also it makes me gain weight..


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, that's how I drink my coffee...with milk. I drink about one cup a day (fat-free or 1%). If I eat cookies, I would take about a half a cup of milk with them. Milk and cookies are awesome.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

approx 1 glass of skim.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't drink milk but I do use it in my cereal, I also eat yogurt and cottage cheese.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Cow's milk- I try to drink none, but will occasionally use skim milk on my cereal or in cooking if there is no soy milk.

You can get calcium from heaps of other sources anyway. IMO it isn't natural (or healthy) to drink from the mammary glands of another animal.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

It has to be at least 1 litre for me. I have about 250 ml with cereal in the morning + 500 ml of chocolate milk at work + 250 ml or more after work.

Love the stuff.


----------



## stoical (Apr 12, 2010)

rumjungle said:


> IMO it isn't natural (or healthy) to drink from the mammary glands of another animal.


Well, now you put it like that...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Too much once I have my first glass.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not too much. It upsets my stomach.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

2-3 cups of skim usually mixed with whey.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I drink it all the time, it's the only liquid I really like... My teeth are so hard, it really does hurt when I bite, lol. xD

I tried to start drinking other things instead once, cause I thought I was eating/drinking waaay too many dairy products, but I just can't help it, I love milk too much to give it up... Luckily I don't like full cream, otherwise I'd be an even bigger fatty than I already am. D:


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

None for me :b I find I can't tolerate it too well. And thinking about it hard enough, it doesn't strike me as the most intuitive thing drinking from the mammory gland of a different species - but that's a whole different kettle of fish all together lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sweet bugger all. I hate the taste of milk on its own so only have it with tea/coffee and cereal. Probably equals about a glass a day.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

2 litres most days if I'm in the house, around 70g of protein. More like 68g I think.


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

I think milk is disgusting. It has artificial growth hormones and puss from factory farming. I drink very little to no milk at all, straight up that is. I prefer almond milk, it's sooo good.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

None. I am lactose intolerant. Once in a while I'll have rice milk.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Cow's milk, 2%--2-3 cups a day, I find it calming and helps the nerves.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I switched to Almond Milk. Finding out that milk isn't really all that natural for the human body and eventually makes human lactose intolerant over time.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love milk, I like skim milk the best 
I drink one glass a day, its very good for you, sometimes I drink more.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I put milk on my cereal but I never actually drink it.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

2-3 cups of nonfat, lactose-free, high calcium milk a day.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

As for the question, there is no simple answer lol. I do't shop for my own food because I live with my parents so whatever comes back I make do with. Should it be milk 2-3 glasses a day keeps the acid at bay. It really helps neutralize heart burn before any physical exercise and during.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i usually drink 1-2 big glasses of milk a day but never found it helping me


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Did you know that autistic child gets worse after drinking pasteurized milk ? I would see a person with SA/SP as a person with mild autistic symptoms. Everything I have searched about autism, I have found that it's also good for person who has social anxiety or phobias.

http://www.naturalnews.com/026684_cows_diabetes_casein.html


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I really like milk but it is not that healthy like they suggested in the past. what should i drink now? water? hmm


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't drink milk every day...and i don't like drinking a glass of Just milk either, I prefer my milk in something like in a nice cup of tea, on my cereal or in a yoghurt to drinking it on it's own.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

The only two liquids I ever consume are water and beer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ONLY if there is absolutely no other choice I will drink milk and I'll have the tiniest little bit. It doesn't really agree with my tummy.

I use oat milk for my cereal and if I'm having tea/coffee. I never really drink it on its own.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just in my coffee and cereal.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Milk in my coffee, milk on my cereal, milk for cooking, milk for Instant Breakfasts, milk with cookies or any form of chocolate... I love milk. I use Organic Fat Free Milk... oh and of course hot chocolate, oatmeal, chocolate milk, ... the list goes on. I use about a gallon a week.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I drink more or less 1 litre a day. Love the stuff.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No Milk


----------



## JustinC (May 3, 2010)

I eat milk in cereal but that's it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Milk actually contains a lot of calcium and not much magnesium. Calcium is like the gas pedal in your body and magnesium is like the brake pedal. Suffice to say, magnesium is the one that's good for anxiety, and the reverse is generally true of calcium (although deficiency should be avoided).


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Billy-the-goat tried to get me to milk him last night. I tried to point oot that milk doesnt come from "man-goats". Billy is a sicko!!!


 LOL! that made me laugh alot. Guess you can't trust a goat...

I don't really drink milk unless it's in coffee but I cut down on coffee so not a whole lot. I hear that cows milk is not great for us because it's difficult to digest. Since it's designed for cow's and they have 4 stomachs and we have one. It's good for calcium though. I think there's good and bad in everything.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I put none, but I'd say I drink milk about every other day. :]


----------



## champ (May 19, 2010)

Milk isn't healthy and it's calcium benefits are hugely overrated. A cow is a big animal, we weren't designed to drink its milk. Even cows themselves only drink it in infancy, they then live on grass. You're being misinformed by your nutritionist my friend. Check out www.mercola.com, he's a medical Doctor who tells you the TRUTH about nutrition.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

oh yeah interesting.

I used to drink heaps when I was a kid, like maybe close to a litre, but now I don't really drink it at all, just mainly drink water.


----------

